# FBI updated to 2.6.0, adds TLS 1.2 support



## GhostLatte (Jan 2, 2019)

Very surprising.


----------



## Hiccup (Jan 2, 2019)

Good riddance to titledb.


----------



## Gekkodox (Jan 2, 2019)

Good that it got updated! Very appreciated!


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jan 2, 2019)

This is the first update to FBI in a long bit. Bit surprised actually.

I knew the 3DS scene wasn't dead yet. It wasn't with Nintendo and it wasn't with us either.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 2, 2019)

So  how does this work without TitleDB?


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Jan 2, 2019)

Can I install this fbi update cia with fbi? Serious question.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jan 2, 2019)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Can I install this fbi update cia with fbi? Serious question.



Of course you can. Just make sure to close FBI after you install it.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Jan 2, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Of course you can. Just make sure to close FBI after you install it.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hiccup said:


> Good riddance to titledb.



Why exactly? I kinda liked it.



the_randomizer said:


> So  how does this work without TitleDB?



Well due to support of TLS 1.2 updates will now use GitHub again.


----------



## raxadian (Jan 2, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> This is the first update to FBI in a long bit. Bit surprised actually.
> 
> I knew the 3DS scene wasn't dead yet. It wasn't with Nintendo and it wasn't with us either.



Well the 3DS will still get a few games released this year.  And people stil use it to play Pokemon games. 

So how do I install this update manually? Just use the Homebrew menu with the new file?


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jan 2, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Well the 3DS will still get a few games released this year.  And people stil use it to play Pokemon games.
> 
> So how do I install this update manually? Just use the Homebrew menu with the new file?



Depends...do you have CFW or just homebrew? If you have CFW but you still want to install the .3dsx version then let me know.


----------



## TheMCNerd2017 (Jan 2, 2019)

The download speeds the developer reported are literally the average speeds my WiFi usually goes at. Shows how crappy my ISP and it's 1990's infastructure is.

Either way, cool update.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jan 2, 2019)

TheMCNerd2017 said:


> The download speeds the developer reported are literally the average speeds my WiFi usually goes at. Shows how crappy my ISP and it's 1990's infastructure is.
> 
> Either way, cool update.



Whatever ISP you have...i could recommend one for you if you wish


----------



## TheMCNerd2017 (Jan 2, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Whatever ISP you have...i could recommend one for you if you wish


Would not help. Frontier Communications is the only ISP available in my area. There is another, but it costs an arm and a leg for basically the same speeds.


----------



## THYPLEX (Jan 2, 2019)

Good job to the guys of FBI's team , keep up with the good work !


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 2, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Why exactly? I kinda liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well due to support of TLS 1.2 updates will now use GitHub again.



I mean, hmm okay


----------



## FateForWindows (Jan 3, 2019)

Just to clarify: one of the main reasons titledb was taken down was due to the fact that people kept putting warez on there.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 3, 2019)

but connecting to internet to download doesn't send infos to nintendo's server as well? could u get banned with stay online while using this HB?


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 3, 2019)

FateForWindows said:


> Just to clarify: one of the main reasons titledb was taken down was due to the fact that people kept putting warez on there.


Yeah, I didn't write it in OP because neither Stevice10 nor anyone else working on FBI/TitleDB have made a definite comment about its discontinuation so considering that this is a news article it wouldn't be appropiate to comment on it unless I'm absolutely certain about that.
Comments however are a different story and it's a good thing that you mentioned it to give some context to whoever's not up to date on the situation!



leon315 said:


> but connecting to internet to download doesn't send infos to nintendo's server as well? could u get banned with stay online while using this HB?


Nope, the 3DS doesn't nearly have as much telemetry as the Switch. As long as you hide your last used application and disable SpotPass you're going to be fine.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jan 3, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Nope, the 3DS doesn't nearly have as much telemetry as the Switch. As long as you hide your last used application and disable SpotPass you're going to be fine.



Well lets be honest here...does anybody really even use SpotPass anymore? Or even StreetPass for that matter? The 3DS may still be good and alive but that doesn't mean SpotPass nor StreetPass haven't died.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 3, 2019)

Sorry when i ask...but what the heck is tls v1.2? I mean...fbi is not new for me. But this term is completely unknown. 1 oreo for that person which enlightens me about it


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jan 3, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> Sorry when i ask...but what the heck is tls v1.2? I mean...fbi is not new for me. But this term is completely unknown. 1 oreo for that person which enlightens me about it



TLS is a security protocol. Its the protocol used for every single website that actually has security. Its been used since TLS 1.0 back in the 90s. TLS 1.2 is the latest version of TLS and is supported by most websites and browsers.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 3, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Well lets be honest here...does anybody really even use SpotPass anymore? Or even StreetPass for that matter? The 3DS may still be good and alive but that doesn't mean SpotPass nor StreetPass haven't died.


You never know ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
I've honestly disabled SpotPass since day 1 as I've found it annoying (while StreetPass is safe as long as you don't set your favourite app as a homebrew one, but in that case you're pretty much asking for it - and even then there's some chance nothing will happen at all, but please don't do it) but I've also known so many people that left it on because, well... they don't even know what it does.



BaamAlex said:


> Sorry when i ask...but what the heck is tls v1.2? I mean...fbi is not new for me. But this term is completely unknown. 1 oreo for that person which enlightens me about it


@TheTechWiz25 is right and ninja'd me, but the only thing I wanted to add is that it is relevant to 3DS homebrew as the 3DS only natively supports up to TLS v1.1 (unless the app is specifically coded to support other versions) and last year GitHub announced it would drop support for all versions prior to v1.2. Most homebrew projects are hosted on GitHub and also some rely on it to download updates/assets/etc, meaning a lot were partially or sometimes even totally broken by this change so it was a big deal for the 3DS homebrew community.


----------



## Crimson Cuttlefish (Jan 3, 2019)

I knew 3DS wasn't dead yet!


----------



## Rictor (Jan 3, 2019)

i know this will be probably a noob question/s but how to update the fbi cia ? if i already have it , if install again fbi cia with my fbi i will get 2 fbi on 3ds main menu i think ? and how update the 3dsx version ? is a good idea use the 3dsx version just in case... thanks


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jan 3, 2019)

Rictor said:


> i know this will be probably a noob question/s but how to update the fbi cia ? if i already have it , if install again fbi cia with my fbi i will get 2 fbi on 3ds main menu i think ? and how update the 3dsx version ? is a good idea use the 3dsx version just in case... thanks



Have you tried checking Page 1 of this thread? It already answers your question -_-


----------



## AdenTheThird (Jan 3, 2019)

Rip titledb


----------



## ertaboy356b (Jan 3, 2019)

Finally caved in and used curl?


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jan 3, 2019)

ertaboy356b said:


> Finally caved in and used curl?



Huh?


----------



## Crimson Cuttlefish (Jan 3, 2019)

Wait, I just installed this new version and now the TitleDB option is gone, and seems to be replaced with nothing. What gives?


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 3, 2019)

Crimson Cuttlefish said:


> Wait, I just installed this new version and now the TitleDB option is gone, and seems to be replaced with nothing. What gives?





RattletraPM said:


> *On a more minor note, support for TitleDB, a way for users to download and install homebrew directly to their console, has been removed after the service was discontinued for unknown reasons last month.*


----------



## Crimson Cuttlefish (Jan 3, 2019)

Aw, damn. Here's hoping for a replacement, it was really convenient.
(was prob taken down for the commercian games there now that I think about it)


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 3, 2019)

Crimson Cuttlefish said:


> Aw, damn. Here's hoping for a replacement, it was really convenient.
> (was prob taken down for the commercian games there now that I think about it)


That's likely one of the main reasons, I just didn't want to report it as none of the project maintainers commented on it. The only thing they've said is that it won't be coming back.

Still, there's already a sort of replacement called TitleDB++ and, well... it only has four titles and already suffers from some of the former's flaws (plus there's no direct integration in FBI either, just QR or direct downloads). However if they decide to implement some stricter rules for submission it could turn into a proper, and maybe even better, replacement.


----------



## Rictor (Jan 3, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Have you tried checking Page 1 of this thread? It already answers your question -_-


but if install again it will be duplicated no ? i knew was a noob question but wanted be sure , i may will just replace the 3dsx version , not sure if is like updated in this way...


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 3, 2019)

Rictor said:


> but if install again it will be duplicated no ? i knew was a noob question but wanted be sure , i may will just replace the 3dsx version , not sure if is like updated in this way...


No, both CIAs have the same title ID so the newer one will end up replacing the older one.


----------



## Rictor (Jan 3, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> No, both CIAs have the same title ID so the newer one will end up replacing the older one.


oh thanks , and for the 3dsx version is enough replace the fbi.3dsx on 3ds folder with the new one right ? thanks again


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 3, 2019)

Rictor said:


> oh thanks , and for the 3dsx version is enough replace the fbi.3dsx on 3ds folder with the new one right ? thanks again


Yes, in that case simply copying over the newer 3dsx version will do the job.

However, there's small update: the TitleDB servers have been set up again to serve updates for older FBI versions. This means you now _can _use the built-in update feature.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jan 3, 2019)

Thank you how do we access downloads without TitleDB ?


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jan 3, 2019)

SSG Vegeta said:


> Thank you how do we access downloads without TitleDB ?



You don't


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jan 3, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> You don't



I meant how do we access homebrew game downloads using FBI ?


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jan 3, 2019)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I meant how do we access homebrew game downloads using FBI ?



Oh...well you could use its QR downloader if you have an QR code or just its downloader. You would have to manually input the link though.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 3, 2019)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I meant how do we access homebrew game downloads using FBI ?


If you meant getting a nice app list like with TitleDB then @TheTechWiz25 is right - there simply isn't one anymore.

On the other hand, if you wanted a way to install homebrew directly from your 3DS there are always the other remote install features (in fact, the entire point of adding TLS v1.2 support is pretty much meant to make those work everywhere)
There are a few different options:

You can scan a QR code containing a URL pointing to a CIA file which will get automatically downloaded and installed
You can use Boop/ServeFiles.py/standard URLs to send CIAs to FBI over the network
You can manually input a URL
...And of course you can always copy over CIAs via FTP/SMB/etc. and install them manually.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jan 3, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> If you meant getting a nice app list like with TitleDB then @TheTechWiz25 is right - there simply isn't one anymore.
> 
> On the other hand, if you wanted a way to install homebrew directly from your 3DS there are always the other remote install features (in fact, the entire point of adding TLS v1.2 support is pretty much meant to make those work everywhere)
> There are a few different options:
> ...




I hope that more QR codes get released for FBI because navigating threw virus infested sites is such a pain


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 3, 2019)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I hope that more QR codes get released for FBI because navigating threw virus infested sites is such a pain


If you have a direct link to the CIA file (for example on the GitHub releases page) then you can generate your own. The only thing to keep in mind is that the CIA must not be compressed, so no ZIP/RAR/7Z/etc.

That aside, FBI uses standard QR codes so you can use whatever generator you want.


----------



## CoolStarDood (Jan 3, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Well lets be honest here...does anybody really even use SpotPass anymore? Or even StreetPass for that matter? The 3DS may still be good and alive but that doesn't mean SpotPass nor StreetPass haven't died.


I have street pass on, but i hardly ever get tags


----------



## ertaboy356b (Jan 4, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Huh?


https://github.com/Steveice10/FBI/issues/450


----------



## pressatoattack (Jan 4, 2019)

Just updated. See ya Titledb


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Jan 4, 2019)

Thank God, few days ago I was wondering what happened to downloading apps inside FBI and updating function... Then remembered all the stuff that happened with Nintendo answering. Didn't use my 3DS since then. I miss Freeshop, but at least I can download homebrew again.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jan 5, 2019)

I tried using both options for urls to get the latest cias & I can't get either of them to work RattletraPM


----------



## raxadian (Jan 9, 2019)

Okay, just gonna download the cia file update with FBI then exit and hope everything goes okay.


----------



## Hiccup (Jan 11, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Why exactly? I kinda liked it..


I liked it too - it was convenient.
But it had a *lot* of crap, badly formatted entries and duplicates.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 11, 2019)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I tried using both options for urls to get the latest cias & I can't get either of them to work RattletraPM


Sorry for not replying, I didn't get the notification because you didn't @ me.

QR codes work for me, I tried it both back when this update was brand new and now with a few links and everyting goes smoothly. Double check that you have a direct link to the file, otherwise it will not work.
For Boop/Servefiles a lot of time passed since I last used either so I wouldn't know exactly what to tell you but in case you want to try something else, this GUI for Servefiles was released yesterday.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jan 11, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Sorry for not replying, I didn't get the notification because you didn't @ me.
> 
> QR codes work for me, I tried it both back when this update was brand new and now with a few links and everyting goes smoothly. Double check that you have a direct link to the file, otherwise it will not work.
> For Boop/Servefiles a lot of time passed since I last used either so I wouldn't know exactly what to tell you but in case you want to try something else, this GUI for Servefiles was released yesterday.



It's ok my friend Ik you must have a busy schedule will titledb or something similar come to fbi ?


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 11, 2019)

SSG Vegeta said:


> It's ok my friend Ik you must have a busy schedule will titledb or something similar come to fbi ?


Sadly not. It's been already said that TitleDB itself won't come back and there doesn't seem to be any properly maintained alternatives yet. If there will ever be it'll be almost certain it won't have the same integration as the original, possibly relying on QR codes for installation.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 11, 2019)

Wasn't this already supported ages ago?


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jan 11, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Sadly not. It's been already said that TitleDB itself won't come back and there doesn't seem to be any properly maintained alternatives yet. If there will ever be it'll be almost certain it won't have the same integration as the original, possibly relying on QR codes for installation.



I definitely prefer QR codes


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 11, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Wasn't this already supported ages ago?


Most apps started adding support for TLS 1.2 ages ago, but not FBI.
One of the reasons was reportedly the slow download speed but it looks like Stevice10 decided that's not the case anymore (maybe due to TitleDB being shut down so users would still have a way to install homebrew directly from the app?)


----------



## giordana (Apr 26, 2019)

[QUOTE = "RattletraPM, postagem: 8455766, membro: 412124"]
​
 Como eu adiciono  o TLSv1.2? Eu baixei a versão do FBI 2.6.0 e não sei o que fazer pq não tem esse title db.


----------

